# Acupunture?



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried acupunture for their dog? I have not but now I wish I had.

I just tried acupunture for myself. Last week I went for my first session because I have been suffering with terrible hot flashes related to menapause. I was having 20+ flashes a day and several throughout the night. I have also had insomnia for YEARS. I can count on one hand the number of times I have slept through the night in the past ten years. So, at the last minute I asked her to address that too. The acupunturist said that it would take several sessions to see results, especially since I refused to use chinese herbs. (I went to her because I didn't want to take medicine.) After the first session I saw no difference in the flashes but I slept through the night. After the second session (yesterday) i had fewer and less severe flashes and I still slept through the night. I can't wait for next weeks session. I truely can't believe it and I wish i had taken my elderly arthritic dog to the dog acupunturist.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I have taken Traveler for acupuncture. He seemed to have some upper back/neck issues. I was surprised he allowed her to needle him but what I found most amazing is that after all the needles were in he slept like a baby. He had one session with the electrodes(I don't know what the process is really called) and didn't like that very much.

Not sure why you are opposed to the chinese herbs. I can't comment on the effectiveness but I wouldn't just write them off if I thought it would make a difference in my health. After all, if the chinese healing using acupuncture is working, maybe jump all the way into the pool not just dip your toes in.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi R M!
Hot flashes and not sleeping is horrible! I'm so happy for you that you have seen results!

I started acupuncture and chiropractic's with our dogs (and myself) about 20 years ago. My husband was an "Oh sure.....I'd like to see THAT work" type person. So, I asked him to go with me one day with our dogs. First she started with chiropractic adjustments. The vet asked him to put his hand on the place she was going to adjust and asked if he felt anything. He said no. Then she made one adjustment and asked him to put his hand back on the very same spot again. You should of seen how big his eyes got!  He said "I can feel the heat coming from this spot she adjusted!!!!"

Then she started the acupuncture on our* very* nervous/skidish dog. To his amazement when she put one of the needles in (there were 10 needles altogether), our GSD burped, when she put another one in, our dogs body totally relaxed, her eyes got sleepy looking and she laid down on her side on the floor and went to sleep!!!

Needless to say, he was a believer after that!:laugh:

Moms


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I have taken Traveler for acupuncture. He seemed to have some upper back/neck issues. I was surprised he allowed her to needle him but what I found most amazing is that after all the needles were in he slept like a baby. He had one session with the electrodes(I don't know what the process is really called) and didn't like that very much.
> 
> Not sure why you are opposed to the chinese herbs. I can't comment on the effectiveness but I wouldn't just write them off if I thought it would make a difference in my health. After all, if the chinese healing using acupuncture is working, maybe jump all the way into the pool not just dip your toes in.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler


My practitioner did not use electrodes. I am kind of curious about how that would feel/work. I did not want to use the chinese herbs for multiple reasons. First, I am always concerned about anything that is ingested. I took Black Cohosh and that worked pretty well but then I read that it can cause liver damage especially if it is used with statin drugs (i take lipitor). Since my practitioner could not tell me what was in the herbs I did not want to take them. Also, even if she could tell me what was in them I have concerns about their source. We all know how much concern we have about the safety of products from China so I want to avoid taking stuff imported from china if possible. Also, it seems to be working pretty well without them so I am happy.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi R M!
> Hot flashes and not sleeping is horrible! I'm so happy for you that you have seen results!
> 
> I started acupuncture and chiropractic's with our dogs (and myself) about 20 years ago. My husband was an "Oh sure.....I'd like to see THAT work" type person. So, I asked him to go with me one day with our dogs. First she started with chiropractic adjustments. The vet asked him to put his hand on the place she was going to adjust and asked if he felt anything. He said no. Then she made one adjustment and asked him to put his hand back on the very same spot again. You should of seen how big his eyes got!  He said "I can feel the heat coming from this spot she adjusted!!!!"
> ...


I am completely amazed at how well it worked. I mean, obviously I thought it could work or I would not have tried it, but I am still in awe of the results. My elderly dogs seemed as if they suffered so much from arthritis. I gave them drugs but it really didn't seem that they helped that much. I so wish I had tried acupunture. I think it would have given them the relief that drugs just couldn't.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Mom,

I have a very similar story. When I took Traveler for acupuncture, she was a "people" practitioner since I couldn't find a vet. My husband thought I was off my rocker. He didn't like the idea the "dog was going to be a pin cushion". After a few sessions, he saw how well the dog did and finally allowed her to acupuncture him. I never thought in a million years he would go for that.

Sure was boring for me when both of them would be fall asleep.

I've never had it done. I'm really good at taking care of my boys-me? not so much.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Mom,
> 
> I have a very similar story. When I took Traveler for acupuncture, she was a "people" practitioner since I couldn't find a vet. My husband thought I was off my rocker. He didn't like the idea the "dog was going to be a pin cushion". After a few sessions, he saw how well the dog did and finally allowed her to acupuncture him. I never thought in a million years he would go for that.
> 
> ...


Well, if you don't have any problems that require acupunture then more power to you. If you do then I recommend strongly that you give it a try. There are no side effects except for the possibility of some bruising. The needles are so thin I can't imagine that bruising is a common problem. The first session made me a little nervous but after I saw the results I was very relaxed for the second session. I can't wait for the third session.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, I'm not afraid or opposed to it. I probably could use that and a chiro and a regular dr. to but I always seem to put off taking care of me. That and I really don't have any major issues for which I'm very thankful. Well, maybe a tune up would be ok 

Our insurance doesn't cover husband's acupuncture and Traveler's is paid out of pocket to. It's well worth the price it's just that there's only so many dollars available and my two boys are my priority.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Oh, I'm not afraid or opposed to it. I probably could use that and a chiro and a regular dr. to but I always seem to put off taking care of me. That and I really don't have any major issues for which I'm very thankful. Well, maybe a tune up would be ok
> 
> Our insurance doesn't cover husband's acupuncture and Traveler's is paid out of pocket to. It's well worth the price it's just that there's only so many dollars available and my two boys are my priority.


I can totally relate and I never would have gone if the hot flashes hadn't been so annoying for so long. It is so embarrassing and uncomfortable to have sweat streaming down your face several times a day. And sleep is so uncomfortable when your covered in sweat. Sorry to be so graphic but it was just miserable. I finally said I will give acupuncture a try. Now I am totally sold. In the past 24 hours I have had 9 flashes none of which have been as severe as I am used to. Many have been rather mild. It is such a major improvement I am doing a huge happy dance.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Did wonders for Grim who had, we think, a disc injury. Definitely spinal arthritis. He went from dragging toes and crossing back legs to walking normally.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, at the end of my dog's life we started acupuncture, and I wish I'd done it a lot sooner. We started it after his cancer diagnosis, because he was about to start radiation treatment, and his oncologist liked the effects she saw in its use as supportive care. What stunned me was how much it actually helped his arthritic hips!

In the first session, before we started, the vet acupuncturist pressed on the low back of my dog, and the dog was so weak he nearly sat down--no strength to resist the pressure because of the arthritis in his hips. After one 20 minute session of needles, the dog stood strong and resisted that same pressure -- no sinking of the back end when pressed upon, just a rock-solid stance. It was obvious to me that he felt a lot better at the end of the session -- he had a little spring in his step. 

The effect doesn't last long initially (kind of like chiro), but it's supposed to get better over time (we never got to see that, as the cancer got him first). I really wish we had included acupuncture sessions in his arthritis treatment regimen the last couple of years of his life.

It's one of those things that you'll know works right away, if it's going to work. The dog will tell you. It's pretty expensive here -- about $100 per session, with a vet acupuncturist.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

That's the price my newly found holistic leaning vet charges. The people acupuncturist charged me half price for the dog but it's $100 for people.

Ranger's mom- you will live thru the menapause and it does get better but I can totally relate to your issue. After the flash pasted I'd be freezing. Yup, been there.:hug:


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Roxy gets acupuncture every three weeks. She has vertebral spondylosis, and it's amazing to me how much acupuncture helps her. She also gets chiropractic adjustments as needed, which help greatly, as well.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never had acupuncture for myself, however, I've taken several of the older Hooligans to vets who performed both acupuncture and massage therapy and found they worked for a while in helping to give the dogs an extended life before the underlying problem/s got too bad that this type of therapy no longer helped. 

FWIW I also took Ringer for swim therapy, however, he got aspiration pneumonia and my vet told me to drop it ... I'm not sure how it would work for a dog who learned to swim and enjoyed it prior to the onset of an illness.


----------

